# Bataleon vs. Never Summer



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

losib3257 said:


> So I am curious to think what everyone else thinks of the tech between these two companies...I could end up hating it and regretting the decision...


I would say definitely ride it before you buy it. There are a lot of people who swear by TBT but others who really don't care for it. I don't care for it.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

david_z said:


> I would say definitely ride it before you buy it. There are a lot of people who swear by TBT but others who really don't care for it. I don't care for it.


I guess then I have to have that virtue called patience to wait for the season to start then demo one from my shop.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i bought an ET last year and this year i plan to get a proto. i am a sucker b/c last years ET is a giant piece of shit compared to this years. the main differences being the sintered base and redesigned tbt/blunt noses.

no denying that the new bataleon line is pretty, and i'm sure i would like it alot more than my ET, but mine will be relagated to complete park destruction, its slow and when u can get it going handles speed like crap.

unfortunately i dont have the advantage of riding a demo proto or anything like that, but i was pretty unhappy with my brand new ET last year after i had been riding a 10-15 year old B-Line all season (which performed admirably i might add). 

edit. 38 year old pro i plan to buy mine from said proto is the best board he's ever ridden. 

fwiw


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Proto is a pretty safe pick if you're buying a board without opportunity to demo/test it first. Definitely a fun board and pretty versatile, too. I haven't met anyone who rode it and _didn't_ like it.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Demoed a Whatever. Did not really like TBT or maybe just need to get use to it.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

My grip between the two really comes down to riding style. I am looking to get into the park more this year and I think that the ET is perfect for that. I am afraid though that I will not enjoy the TBT.

On the other hand, I really like the Evo and Proto but think that the Proto would be perfect for all mountain, but too stiff for the park. Then you have the Evo which is perfect for park, but might be too soft for all mountain.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah there is definitely a tradeoff between the Evo and the Proto, but it is definitely not "too stiff" for the park although some people _prefer_ a softer board, or even a noodle of a board, it should be a good transition for you if you plan on doing more park this winter.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

david_z said:


> yeah there is definitely a tradeoff between the Evo and the Proto, but it is definitely not "too stiff" for the park although some people _prefer_ a softer board, or even a noodle of a board, it should be a good transition for you if you plan on doing more park this winter.


Yeah U would definitely not want to just jump right on a noodle coming from freeriding. Although, I did read that LEo like to take the Evo into the trees because of the tortional flex of the Evo. I do not really think of the Evo as a noodle, even compared to the Proto, but I could be wrong. I mean in comparison to something like a Horrorscope.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

They used the Evo in here a lot

UTAH-2 the B_REEL on Vimeo

What is it you are looking to do specifically. I am going in my first season on the Evo this year so we'll see. I'm sure it'll chatter a little but many people on here use it all mountain even with how soft it is, which swayed my decision. There's also say, the westmark if you want something slightly stiffer (just a bit)


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> They used the Evo in here a lot
> 
> UTAH-2 the B_REEL on Vimeo
> 
> What is it you are looking to do specifically. I am going in my first season on the Evo this year so we'll see. I'm sure it'll chatter a little but many people on here use it all mountain even with how soft it is, which swayed my decision. There's also say, the westmark if you want something slightly stiffer (just a bit)


I am trying to progress more into the park this year. Last year was my first year riding and I mostly did freeride, but toward the end started getting more comfortable and made my way into the park hitting jumps. I learned pretty quick and pretty much have freeriding down now. So, I am looking for the next step.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> They used the Evo in here a lot
> 
> UTAH-2 the B_REEL on Vimeo
> 
> What is it you are looking to do specifically. I am going in my first season on the Evo this year so we'll see. I'm sure it'll chatter a little but many people on here use it all mountain even with how soft it is, which swayed my decision. There's also say, the westmark if you want something slightly stiffer (just a bit)


Okay, watching that video makes me think that as a second year rider the Evo would be too much board for me to do the kind of freeriding that they were doing. I mean that they can do that kind of riding with such a soft board. Is the Proto noticeably more light than the Evo? I think that the Proto would be much better for a "next step" board.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

E D I T :


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

losib3257 said:


> Okay, watching that video makes me think that as a second year rider the Evo would be too much board for me to do the kind of freeriding that they were doing. I mean that they can do that kind of riding with such a soft board. Is the Proto noticeably more light than the Evo? I think that the Proto would be much better for a "next step" board.


I'm not sure what what you mean by "too much board" but for the Evo flex from 2011 won't keep you from doing anything. You can do everything you want in the park and hit the most difficult inbounds terrain with it. The *only* gripe I have about the Evo, which is more about R&C hybrid in general, is I prefer a board that you can press in the tips rather than between the feet. The cambered section combined with the Press Flex core (soft spots right inside the the insert packs) mean you should really butter it evenly between the bindings as well at the tips. I like to press the tips more. But again, this isn't a bad thing for the Evo, it's just a characteristic of R&C versus flat/rocker hybrid or true rocker.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'm not sure what what you mean by "too much board" but for the Evo flex from 2011 won't keep you from doing anything. You can do everything you want in the park and hit the most difficult inbounds terrain with it. The *only* gripe I have about the Evo, which is more about R&C hybrid in general, is I prefer a board that you can press in the tips rather than between the feet. The cambered section combined with the Press Flex core (soft spots right inside the the insert packs) mean you should really butter it evenly between the bindings as well at the tips. I like to press the tips more. But again, this isn't a bad thing for the Evo, it's just a characteristic of R&C versus flat/rocker hybrid or true rocker.


I suppose that I meant that these guys were just better riders than me. Are you saying that with the Evo it is harder to press on the tips than in between the bindings?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'd say it's equal whereas most park sticks tend to press a little more in the tips and through the insert packs. Because the Evo has a press flex core design, it tends to press evenly through the tips all the way to the spot inside the binding. This is also due to the cambered section. It's not bad, it's just different. I was stoked on every thing about this board and neutral on that point.

I can tell you the board has a pretty much dead neutral park flex which is good for doing just about doing everything and is pretty forgiving but responsive edge to edge with the triax laminate providing neutral torsional response through the edge. It rides like you would want your quiver of one to perform; predictably and like something you've ridden for years.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'd say it's equal whereas most park sticks tend to press a little more in the tips and through the insert packs. Because the Evo has a press flex core design, it tends to press evenly through the tips all the way to the spot inside the binding. This is also due to the cambered section. It's not bad, it's just different. I was stoked on every thing about this board and neutral on that point.
> 
> I can tell you the board has a pretty much dead neutral park flex which is good for doing just about doing everything and is pretty forgiving but responsive edge to edge with the triax laminate providing neutral torsional response through the edge. It rides like you would want your quiver of one to perform; predictably and like something you've ridden for years.


Great info! Great to know. Have you ridden the Proto? I am worried that the Proto is noticeably stiffer than the Evo. If only the Evo could beat the carbonium topsheet...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Never ridden the Proto. The Carbonium Topsheet would not be a deciding factor if I were choosing between the two. The Evo is lively and a bit chattery at speed, but considering how buttery you can get, this is a tiny tradeoff.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Never ridden the Proto. The Carbonium Topsheet would not be a deciding factor if I were choosing between the two. The Evo is lively and a bit chattery at speed, but considering how buttery you can get, this is a tiny tradeoff.


Believe me, I love butter. I wonder if the chatter is considerably less on the Proto than the Evo. Is the Evo pretty sick off kickers? Can it handle the pow and groomed runs as good as the Evo?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I don't like to think about it like that. I know it's not going to be as damp or chatter-free as the Proto/SL but to me, I don't care, because it's damp and chatter-free enough to do most things. If you start comparing it to the strengths of everything else, you'll never find a good board to settle with. If you went with the Proto, you'd start worrying that it can't butter as effortlessly as the Evo. And even the Evo, while not a chore to press, isn't anything like a Capita Horroscope or GNU Park Pickle.

I took my Evo off some 35 foot step downs and it didn't feel even close to washing or biting my ass for landing backseat. As far as pow, I have no idea, since we don't get powder here and I didn't go on any trips. Groomers, it's fun, playful, duty free once you learn to steer it through the front cambered section which just takes a few hours to get used to. It has insane amounts of snap (I hear even more this year) so you can take the tiniest natural hits and really get good return. Besides park cruising, I'd say that's its other strong suit.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I don't like to think about it like that. I know it's not going to be as damp or chatter-free as the Proto/SL but to me, I don't care, because it's damp and chatter-free enough to do most things. If you start comparing it to the strengths of everything else, you'll never find a good board to settle with. If you went with the Proto, you'd start worrying that it can't butter as effortlessly as the Evo. And even the Evo, while not a chore to press, isn't anything like a Capita Horroscope or GNU Park Pickle.
> 
> I took my Evo off some 35 foot step downs and it didn't feel even close to washing or biting my ass for landing backseat. As far as pow, I have no idea, since we don't get powder here and I didn't go on any trips. Groomers, it's fun, playful, duty free once you learn to steer it through the front cambered section which just takes a few hours to get used to. It has insane amounts of snap (I hear even more this year) so you can take the tiniest natural hits and really get good return. Besides park cruising, I'd say that's its other strong suit.



You know that is such a good point that I never really though of. For instance, in my debacle, I can't decide between TBT and NS. If I compare one to other I am always going to find one thing that is bad about one of the boards and another that is stronger in the other. I guess I just have to pull the trigger and be happy with what I get. I suppose that once I buy the board that, since, I did not purchase the other I won't know what I am missing. What I don't know won't hurt me.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

There are always going to be boards that are better overall, or better in one area that the one you selected isn't. I like my Evo because it is pretty damned competent in all aspects of riding and helped me progress my riding last year by quite a bit.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> There are always going to be boards that are better overall, or better in one area that the one you selected isn't. I like my Evo because it is pretty damned competent in all aspects of riding and helped me progress my riding last year by quite a bit.


Where and what kind of terrain do you ride?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Typically East Coast, 60-75% park, the rest just trying to go all over and find natural features, the rare stash, buttering up groomers for fun and tackling the challenging inbounds terrain. I would feel confident riding it anywhere inbounds excepting the most technical inbounds terrain.

Am I going to be slaying guys riding Raptors or T.Rice HP's? No. But I can get down the doubles pretty damned fast on it. Even hitting Killington in the middle of the hardpack season wasn't too tough as long as you respect the limits of your grip.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Typically East Coast, 60-75% park, the rest just trying to go all over and find natural features, the rare stash, buttering up groomers for fun and tackling the challenging inbounds terrain. I would feel confident riding it anywhere inbounds excepting the most technical inbounds terrain.
> 
> Am I going to be slaying guys riding Raptors or T.Rice HP's? No. But I can get down the doubles pretty damned fast on it. Even hitting Killington in the middle of the hardpack season wasn't too tough as long as you respect the limits of your grip.


Yeah I hear ya there. I will take your word for it when it comes to the doubles and the groomers. The east coast is a lot like the Midwest, so I can parallel what you have there to here.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Typically East Coast, 60-75% park, the rest just trying to go all over and find natural features, the rare stash, buttering up groomers for fun and tackling the challenging inbounds terrain. I would feel confident riding it anywhere inbounds excepting the most technical inbounds terrain.
> 
> Am I going to be slaying guys riding Raptors or T.Rice HP's? No. But I can get down the doubles pretty damned fast on it. Even hitting Killington in the middle of the hardpack season wasn't too tough as long as you respect the limits of your grip.


Have you ever ridden TBT?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

No, but even if it were more to my preferences than R&C + Vario, it wouldn't make me regret my Evo purchase in the slightest.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Really part of the issue is you are comparing two different things. I switch back and forth pretty much every year from NS to bataleon. I currently have an undisputed and a revolver, I ride in Utah so take what i say from that perspective. Both brands are good, TBT is definately rider preference, i ride it and dont have wash out on steeps or hardpack at speed, i really recommend demoing a TBT board 2-3 times before committing money to it because people that love it really love it and people that hate it think it is the worst tech ever. There really isnt alot of middle ground. If you dont have the option of demo'ing or dont feel like it go with the NS board. NS is a very safe pick. The tech is obviously loved on this board, and if you like RC or C2 or whatever people want to call it nowadays then you will like it. The board isnt going to be a magical elixar that solves riding problems though. In the park i can do anything i can do on one board on any other board. If you are trying to progress in park learning the technique is massively more important then board cut. 

Sorry for rant and lack of paragraphs. Bottom line is they are both great boards by great companies.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Pretty much agree with Cav. If you obssess over the board, you're likely to perceive some minor flaw that will make you unsatisfied with your purchase.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> Really part of the issue is you are comparing two different things. I switch back and forth pretty much every year from NS to bataleon. I currently have an undisputed and a revolver, I ride in Utah so take what i say from that perspective. Both brands are good, TBT is definately rider preference, i ride it and dont have wash out on steeps or hardpack at speed, i really recommend demoing a TBT board 2-3 times before committing money to it because people that love it really love it and people that hate it think it is the worst tech ever. There really isnt alot of middle ground. If you dont have the option of demo'ing or dont feel like it go with the NS board. NS is a very safe pick. The tech is obviously loved on this board, and if you like RC or C2 or whatever people want to call it nowadays then you will like it. The board isnt going to be a magical elixar that solves riding problems though. In the park i can do anything i can do on one board on any other board. If you are trying to progress in park learning the technique is massively more important then board cut.
> 
> Sorry for rant and lack of paragraphs. Bottom line is they are both great boards by great companies.


Thank you very much for the info on the two companies. When I first came to this forum I was completely sold on the Proto for my next board to progress into the park. Then I was concerned that the flex was too stiff and started to love the Evo mainly due to Leo's review that it could do just about everything. 

Then I discovered Bataleon and their tech made sense, and being that this is my second season riding I felt that TBT would be another great way to learn how to ride better. I am actually pretty good for my first year hitting double blacks (Midwest blacks), kickers, and some rails. Now, as you have said, I am obsessing on what TBT's boards may lack that NS' make up for-better dampening and overall more recommended. 

All in all, I am going to contact my shop that carries Bataleon to see if they will let me demo the ET. My other shop has already said that I can demo the Proto and the Evo, so my best bet, as you said, will be to demo first then make my mind up. I can't deny the awesome info that Cheese has gave me on the Evo, so going into the demo of all three boards I am loving the Evo the best.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

losib3257 said:


> So I am curious to think what everyone else thinks of the tech between these two companies. Mainly, TBT vs RC. I am considering both the Proto or Evo or the Evil Twin, but cannot make up my mind!!
> 
> When thinking about TBT I can't help but think that it may have some flaws that aren't totally worth purchasing a board with TBT. I could end up hating it and regretting the decision. On the other hand, I currently have a cambered stick and would feel safer making the transition to RC.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Im in the same situation..What size are you out of curiosity.?


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Im in the same situation..What size are you out of curiosity.?


I am 5'11" 176 lbs. Size 10 boot, ride in Wisconsin


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am going to try and demo a Proto from my local shop, but I think that I am set on the 2012 Evo.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

losib3257 said:


> I am going to try and demo a Proto from my local shop, but I think that I am set on the 2012 Evo.


If you can demo both. And come back and tell us which you prefer and why :laugh:


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Much like the OP of this thread I am looking at the EVO/EVIL TWIN/PROTO.In my research I thought that maybe I should just ask Bataleon and Never Summer what they thought I should ride.To my surprise they both responded.Here are there responses..I hope it helped and look forward to reading your review for the demo...




NEVER SUMMER:


Sorry it took me awhile to get back to you.

Our boards will have more rubber damping than other brands. I had a shop here for 22 years and carried/rode most others boards. I would always ride NS because of the edge hold and stability. Those are some of the benefits we're noted for. All of our boards have 4 layers of rubber damping, the width of one of those layers change between the models. So an Evo will have 1/2" strips whereas a Proto will have 3/4". These are the most versatile F/S boards for freeriding out. With the RC you get the float in pow and mad pop having camber over the tail. And then with the Vario sidecut multiple contact points for edge hold/carving. Combined with our new blunted twin shapes for f/s mobility and balance they offer a rider a board you can carve on a grommer, pop into the trees with incredible float and then cruise through park.

The main difference between the Proto and Evo is flex. Some people love the stiffer flex of the Proto while others like the more playful flex of the Evo. The Evo has our press flex core that has 2-hinge points or tapers in the wood to allow you to really manipulate the board or control it. Especially at slower speeds or for pressing/buttering. But, like I said it still is very stable. I've watched my nephew who lives in Bozeman,Mt ride full on wet spring mashed potatoes and mow through them at mach speeds. And he was on a Revolver. So, it;s a matter of what you want out of a board and where you ride. If you're more into park and playing around on snow buttering etc., than maybe the Evo. If you want a more powerful flex and still have a balanced all mountain twin than it's the Proto.

Size is also such a personal preference. You're right both boards will have the same effective edge. So you'll have similar on snow stability. The 152 will give you that shorter length to throw around while the 154 will offer added surface area for stomping big landings.

Let me know if any of this helps.
Thanks,

Vince Sanders-Product Development
Never Summer Industries

5077 Colorado Blvd.
Denver, Co 80216
303-320-1813 Ext.20
[email protected]


BATALEON

Manuel, how goes it.

The Evil Twin is our most all-around park board. It handles as well at high speeds as it does on jibs and jumps...and with TBT, you can carve and keep your edge on the bulletproof east coast ice.

As for the ET Artist Edition, it is the same flex pattern as the Evil Twin but with a sick Petrovsky and Ramone art collabo that will for sure turn heads in the lift line and be like nothing else you see on the hill this season.

For your height and weight, the 154 would be perfect for you.

Yeah for it.

Tyler


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Much like the OP of this thread I am looking at the EVO/EVIL TWIN/PROTO.In my research I thought that maybe I should just ask Bataleon and Never Summer what they thought I should ride.To my surprise they both responded.Here are there responses..I hope it helped and look forward to reading your review for the demo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that great resource.

I don't think that I would ever listen to something directly from the company as they are trying to pitch to you. But, the e-mail from NS was from Vince who is also a member of this forum and a pretty cool guy from what I have heard, so his information is legit.

I think that this will confirm that I need to ride before I buy. All three (Evo, Proto, ET) seem to be great boards, so I think it is a must since mostly it comes down to tech and how the board feels. I have never ridden TBT and definitely want to try it before I buy.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

losib3257 said:


> Thanks for that great resource.
> 
> I don't think that I would ever listen to something directly from the company as they are trying to pitch to you. But, the e-mail from NS was from Vince who is also a member of this forum and a pretty cool guy from what I have heard.
> 
> I think that this will confirm that I need to ride before I buy. All three (Evo, Proto, ET) seem to be great boards, so I think it is a must since mostly it comes down to tech and how the board feels. I have never ridden TBT and definitely want to try it before I buy.


I didn't know he was a forum member,But I was extremely impressed with his response..I dont have the luxury of a demo for any of the boards so im basically getting all the information I can and then making a decision based on that..I love what TBT sounds like,but Im hesitant to invest into a board that has a tech that has such a different feel.I also wanted to hear 1st hand from them if those boards will get weak at speeds.. I hear reviews about this,but they usually dont include the riders weight and size.. or even riding ability..Either way I hope it helps


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Vince is Vman, he bounces around here in the forums. Good dude. Never Summer was calling him the first legend in snowboarding a few weeks back :laugh:


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Vince is Vman, he bounces around here in the forums. Good dude. Never Summer was calling him the first legend in snowboarding a few weeks back :laugh:



Yeah, I would say that his info is legit.


----------



## paintballking (Sep 25, 2011)

I just picked up the lobster jib board thats tbt it seems sick so far but all ive been able to do is mess around at my house cant wait till I can give it a real test


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> I didn't know he was a forum member,But I was extremely impressed with his response..I dont have the luxury of a demo for any of the boards so im basically getting all the information I can and then making a decision based on that..I love what TBT sounds like,but Im hesitant to invest into a board that has a tech that has such a different feel.I also wanted to hear 1st hand from them if those boards will get weak at speeds.. I hear reviews about this,but they usually dont include the riders weight and size.. or even riding ability..Either way I hope it helps


That is what I am reluctant about as well, but how do you think the rocker movement was? I am sure that people were nervous about trying out rocker too. The difference there is that rocker picked up with more companies and went mainstream.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

For what it's worth.. friend of mine has a Bataleon ET and a NS SL.. he prefers to ride the ET more cause it's more fun. 

However, Bataleon build quality isn't as good. The top sheet has chipping issues.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

oldlady said:


> For what it's worth.. friend of mine has a Bataleon ET and a NS SL.. he prefers to ride the ET more cause it's more fun.
> 
> However, Bataleon build quality isn't as good. The top sheet has chipping issues.


Yeay, I have heard that as well. Of course you can't beat the carbonium of the Proto.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Besides the blunted tips on the Evo would there be any reason greater than that to get this years model vs. last year?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

losib3257 said:


> Besides the blunted tips on the Evo would there be any reason greater than that to get this years model vs. last year?


From what I've read, the blunted tips are the difference. It pushes the contact points out and really changes the ride. BA didn't like last years that much but liked this year's much better. That said, lots of people love the 2011 as well. If it's a really good deal why not.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The fact you probably won't even find a 2011 is a good reason to get a 2012. The blunted tips and lengthened contact points mean you can really downsize and still get a decent ride. @145# I would be fine riding the 147 and would probably get the 150.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> The fact you probably won't even find a 2011 is a good reason to get a 2012. The blunted tips and lengthened contact points mean you can really downsize and still get a decent ride. @145# I would be fine riding the 147 and would probably get the 150.


I actually sized up and went with the 152. I'm 145 as well. Not a park rat, more of an all mountain freestyle so I opted to go larger. We'll see this year. maybe this month if it keeps snowing!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

A great choice for an all mountain ride. The Evo's versatility really makes it a choice ride for all types of terrain: decent damping for a soft park stick means you have a low speed manueverable ride that can also charge decently, especially if upsized. It can handle those narrow deathglades pretty well.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> A great choice for an all mountain ride. The Evo's versatility really makes it a choice ride for all types of terrain: decent damping for a soft park stick means you have a low speed manueverable ride that can also charge decently, especially if upsized. It can handle those narrow deathglades pretty well.


I was thinking the 154. I am 175#


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Sounds right, be aware that's more park oriented. You're going to feel the snow at speed, it's like driving a track tuned suspension on a public road. It's doable, but it can get sketchy at moderate to high speeds, especially on hardpack texture. A 157 would take a little bit out, but you're still going to feel it.

My opinion is get on both the Proto-CT and Evo and see if one stands out to you for your riding style. If you still can't decide, the deciding factor (for ME) would be, can I live with that liveliness and feedback on the Evo and do the things I want to do?

On Edge, Evo feels like a 3-4cm longer cambered board. Charge hard and flat is where it gets a little rough.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Sounds right, be aware that's more park oriented. You're going to feel the snow at speed, it's like driving a track tuned suspension on a public road. It's doable, but it can get sketchy at moderate to high speeds, especially on hardpack texture. A 157 would take a little bit out, but you're still going to feel it.
> 
> My opinion is get on both the Proto-CT and Evo and see if one stands out to you for your riding style. If you still can't decide, the deciding factor (for ME) would be, can I live with that liveliness and feedback on the Evo and do the things I want to do?
> 
> On Edge, Evo feels like a 3-4cm longer cambered board. Charge hard and flat is where it gets a little rough.


Well it seems that I am going to have to try and demo both. I know for sure that my shop has a Proto that they are willing to let me demo for a fee. If I buy it they will refund my money. So if they do the same with the Evo I will be out some money, but it would be worth finding the board that fits me.


----------

